# 2017 Ford f250 low battery



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Have 2 2017 Ford f250 6.2 gas having same problem. When you activate either front plow or back blade the parking brake/brake light to flash on dash. Not running both plows at the same time either. Also Low battery..... tempory turned off appears in messege center on dash.. But every thing keeps working. Ford problem or is it a plow problem. Brand new boss plows and ebling back blades on both trucks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Search on here there's a tsb from ford for a reflash


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Search on here there's a tsb from ford for a reflash


Does Microsoft own Ford? Maybe they just hire programmers from the same crappy university.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

extremepusher said:


> Have 2 2017 Ford f250 6.2 gas having same problem. When you activate either front plow or back blade the parking brake/brake light to flash on dash. Not running both plows at the same time either. Also Low battery..... tempory turned off appears in messege center on dash.. But every thing keeps working. Ford problem or is it a plow problem. Brand new boss plows and ebling back blades on both trucks.


Same issue here. 2017 with Boss. No issues except park brake flash and the low bat warning.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does Microsoft own Ford? Maybe they just hire programmers from the same crappy university.


Kinda like how Dodge hires their exterior designers from college of the blind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> Kinda like how Dodge hires their exterior designers from college of the blind.


Function over fashion...at least it works withoot software updates every week.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

They still haven't fixed this issue? WTF?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Dealer fixed it today. Reflash puter.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok guys thanks.. I'll look in to it Monday..


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Landgreen said:


> Dealer fixed it today. Reflash puter.


Chris, did you have to have appointment for that or just stop by & have a tech come out and reflash it?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

extremepusher said:


> Chris, did you have to have appointment for that or just stop by & have a tech come out and reflash it?


I stopped in without apt. They took care of it right there. I was shocked considering my past experience with this particular stealership.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

dieselss said:


> Search on here there's a tsb from ford for a reflash


Didn't work on my 2016.


----------



## Rkmat (Dec 16, 2017)

Landgreen said:


> I stopped in without apt. They took care of it right there. I was shocked considering my past experience with this particular stealership.


Was there a tsb? I'm having the same issue and the dealer wants me to bring it in but I don't think they are sure what they need to do.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Rkmat said:


> Was there a tsb? I'm having the same issue and the dealer wants me to bring it in but I don't think they are sure what they need to do.


ford q-269r2 tsb


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

17-0043 is the tsb. Mine still had problems after the bcm update, i had to replace the battery on a 2017 truck.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

That sucks to hear! Our 2017 F350 with 8’ Hiniker has been flawless in the 20 hrs it has been plowing so far this year.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

brad96z28 said:


> 17-0043 is the tsb. Mine still had problems after the bcm update, i had to replace the battery on a 2017 truck.


is the new one heavier?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

My truck is beginning to do same thing again after reflash. Intermittent.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Talked to our dealership today about the issue.. They never heard anything about, also commented that bulletion on the internet isn't true. Anybody can make up them bulletions and post on the net. So goes in tomorrow and see what they find.. Also called to other dealers in the area, and also no idea about it. So does anybody have a copy of receipt from dealer for this computer flash?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher said:


> Talked to our dealership today about the issue.. They never heard anything about, also commented that bulletion on the internet isn't true. Anybody can make up them bulletions and post on the net. So goes in tomorrow and see what they find.. Also called to other dealers in the area, and also no idea about it. So does anybody have a copy of receipt from dealer for this computer flash?


Which dealer?


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Borgman Called Keller and Betten


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One of the many reasons I didn't buy another Furd.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Its a known problem because just received a copy of a Boss bulletin from the plow dealer that Ford has a Sve bulletin for this problem attached with the Boss bulletin. Will see. Have Barber Ford looking into it. As of today have 3 2017 doing this.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Good ole Borgman...brought my '05 in with a horrible vibration with a trailer attached. TSB out for the shims on the carrier bearing installed upside down. Told them the symptoms, gave them a copy of the TSB. Blooming idiots released it.

And big surprise...it didn't fix it. Last time I bought a truck from them.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Well brought truck in the other day and had the computer reflashed. Seems to fixed the problem, but haven't plowed with it either. We will see on Monday when one of our 36 hr clipper comes thru...


----------

